
IBM builds 15nm model of Matterhorn - dreemteem
http://news.techworld.com/sme/3221422/ibm-builds-15nm-model-of-matterhorn/?cmpid=TD1N3&no1x1
======
AdrianMiller
If anyone's interested in more information on the science behind this story,
we've set one of the original research articles that it's based on free to
access for the next few weeks; you can find it here:
[http://www.materialsviews.com/details/news/687441/Nanocartog...](http://www.materialsviews.com/details/news/687441/Nanocartography__in_3D.html)

Adrian Miller Advanced Materials

